# ISO chicken for tonight



## peeper76 (Aug 7, 2008)

K, got a whole fresh chicken and looking for a recipe for tonight.  Just want to try something simple but different.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 7, 2008)

I roasted a bird last night.

I threw some roasted garlic herb butter under the skin.
threw a split lemon in the center.  trussed it.

caught the drippings in a loaf pan (spit roasted the birdo n the grilled) and made a nice gravy

With garlic mashed potatoes and sauteed string beans.

Very excellent. Very simple

I dont knwo what your norm is so I dont know if its different


----------



## sattie (Aug 7, 2008)

Yea, I'm not sure how simple you want to go or what you would consider the norm... but a nice rub that you like, toss in the oven for 15 min to let the rub bake on, then baste with butter or olive oil till done.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 7, 2008)

beer can chicken!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 7, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> beer can chicken!



Or wine-butt chicken (stole that from Katie), with fresh herbs under the skin and in the can.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 7, 2008)

I knew you were going to say that GG!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 7, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I knew you were going to say that GG!!



What're you doing, waiting around for me to post??? 

And don't forget the garlic!


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 7, 2008)

well I didn't want to step into YOUR territory!!! 
:0


----------



## Mama (Aug 7, 2008)

*Chicken and Dumplins* or a *Whole Grilled Chicken*


----------



## QSis (Aug 7, 2008)

Holy mackerel, Mama - both look incredible!

Lee


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 7, 2008)

How much time do you have? 

Put some rice in the bottom of a pan. In a bowl mix salsa or canned tomatoes, sour cream, fresh cilantro, juice of a lime, and I put cream of mushroom soup in mine. Not sure how that one is going to mix in. Add any kind of Mexican spice you want. Make sure there is enough liquid to soak up the rice. Dip your chicken in and lay it on the rice. Dump the rest of the mixture over the rice. Cover and bake at 350 for 1 1/2 hours. Then take the cover off and bake for another 15 minutes or so. It might be good to put some black beans on top now. You can garnish the finished product with tortilla chips. 

It's today's experiment so I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Mama (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Lee! I've never had to toss any leftovers!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 7, 2008)

Whoa Mama! That grilled chicken looks fantastic! I'm going to have to try splitting it like that for something different. Can I throw some chicken questions at you?
It's my understanding, and I could be wrong, that fryers are smaller birds and can be used for anything, including frying. Roasters are larger birds that do better cooked in an oven. Hmmm, maybe there are broilers, too??? Anyway, how do these larger birds do with grilling? And of course, laying the bird flat on the grill may differ from beer can chicken, where the cavity can keep it moist.

So, does it really matter which type of chicken you have as to how you cook it? I don't recall anyone asking the OP how big his chicken was.... or maybe I missed it.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey peeper, how big's your chicken?


----------



## Mama (Aug 7, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Whoa Mama! That grilled chicken looks fantastic! I'm going to have to try splitting it like that for something different. Can I throw some chicken questions at you?
> It's my understanding, and I could be wrong, that fryers are smaller birds and can be used for anything, including frying. Roasters are larger birds that do better cooked in an oven. Hmmm, maybe there are broilers, too??? Anyway, how do these larger birds do with grilling? And of course, laying the bird flat on the grill may differ from beer can chicken, where the cavity can keep it moist.
> 
> So, does it really matter which type of chicken you have as to how you cook it? I don't recall anyone asking the OP how big his chicken was.... or maybe I missed it.


 
Well Pacanis, fryers are the smallest chickens, then the broilers and then the roasters are typically the largest chickens. This bird is coated in oil and not overcooked (which is the most common reason for a dry bird). The size of the bird will definately make a difference in the amount of time it takes to cook. I use a digital thermometer (shown *here*) to make sure my chicken is not over cooked and I always cook it over indirect heat.

As far as using the different types of chicken in the different recipes.  Most of time you can interchange them it just depends upon the recipe.  With the grilled chicken recipe, if you use a roaster (the one pictured is a broiler), it may take 2 hours to cook, you'll just have to watch it.


----------



## B'sgirl (Aug 8, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> How much time do you have?
> 
> Put some rice in the bottom of a pan. In a bowl mix salsa or canned tomatoes, sour cream, fresh cilantro, juice of a lime, and I put cream of mushroom soup in mine. Not sure how that one is going to mix in. Add any kind of Mexican spice you want. Make sure there is enough liquid to soak up the rice. Dip your chicken in and lay it on the rice. Dump the rest of the mixture over the rice. Cover and bake at 350 for 1 1/2 hours. Then take the cover off and bake for another 15 minutes or so. It might be good to put some black beans on top now. You can garnish the finished product with tortilla chips.
> 
> It's today's experiment so I'll let you know how it goes.




It was really good but I forgot to put in minced garlic, that would have made it perfect. And add salt and pepper too.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Mama!

I don't really like fryers for grilling whole because I run out of bird too fast..... after dinner and a couple sandwiches, it's history. If the only difference is a roaster takes longer to cook, that will probably be my next grilled chicken.

Thanks again


----------

